# Black Widow PLX longbow



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

I haven't shot one of the new longbows, but have been told by people I trust that there isn't much difference in them and the old one. I have shot a couple of the old ones, and in my opinion they don't come close to their recurves, nor do they live up to what's printed about them in the catalog. Regardless of the price, the BW longbow would be one of the very last on my list--just above the Martin Stick or a Jerry Hill.

The ones I shot had pretty good speed, the draw felt ok, but the handshock was unacceptable for a deflex/reflex longbow. I was only pulling in the low 40's with one I shot, and even with my 600+ grain arrows it rattled me. The other was in the mid 60's at my draw, and felt the same.

BW makes a good recurve--at least that is my opinion of the ones I have shot--but still has some work to do before the longbow lives up to the advertising.

My favorite is the Chek-Mate Crusader, followed Ric Anderson's longbow (forget what he calls it--Marriah?), and Roy Hall's Navajo (very radical in design though--feels a lot like a recurve). There are several others I've shot and liked, but can't put a name to them off-hand.


Chad


----------



## bhunter00 (Mar 21, 2003)

*widow*

I have two widow longbows a pl in iron wood and a lag both are excelent shooters i have had there recurves also recurve is a little smoother but if the long bow is set up right hand shock is not an issue.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

I had considered the tuning, and although neither bow was set up for or by me personally, I don't think they could have been that far off. It's possible I just shot a couple of duds, but I really don't think that is the case. I'm no beginner myself, and I've asked around a lot thinking maybe it was just me or those particular bows. Most of the time the people I've talked to that own one say it's a shooter, people that just try one out don't. The people I talked with include a top ranked IBO longbow shooter that is a friend of mine. He shot a couple at the factory, set up by the folks there. 

I'm not saying that a given individual won't like it, and someone may think my favorite is a dud, but the two I shot definately had a lot of handshock. Even if the tuning was way off (braced at about 7"), the low 40-something pounder shouldn't have jarred my shoulder with 600+ grain arrows. It was like shooting a straight limb or slightly reflexed limb bow in that respect--worse than most I've shot. 

I'll admit, I am a bit sensitive to handshock--I don't like it. There are lots of longbows I don't care to shoot because of it. I do know the difference. I know you can adjust your grip, use heavy arrows, etc. and tame it some, but in my opinion it shouldn't be there in a well designed deflex/reflex longbow. All will have some, especially lighter mass weight longbows, but not nearly to that extent.

Again, just because I didn't care for it doesn't mean others won't love it, but there is no way anyone can tell me that the two I shot felt that way because they were that badly tuned. For the record, the light weight one I shot was owned by a fellow that's been shooting bows for near 50 years, and has an idea about tuning his bows.

Don't take this as a slam against anyone or against BW--I don't mean it that way. I'm just stating a fact, expressing that I'm not a beginner in the sport, and trying to give accurate information based on my opinions and experiences.

Chad


----------



## gorn (Nov 7, 2004)

It would appear that from the replies in this post & others that I have read, that people either love them to death, or dont like them one bit. I will be watching the posts quite closely now I think lol.
thanks for your replies so far guys, very helpful


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Yep Gorn--that's what I've seen and heard too. 'Course that is the case with a lot of bows. I don't have anything against BW bows--I've owned a couple of BW recurves in the past, and shot several othes. Good bows, might have kept one if I shot recurves much, but I prefer longbows. The one recurve I do shoot is used for bowfishing, and I couldn't stand to put a bow that costs that much through that kind of punishment. I've shot a few other "big name" bows that the owners raved about, but I didn't care for them one bit. If I had paid $1000 for one, I might have had a different opinion  .

Chad


----------



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)

GORN, I've been shooting BW longbows for over a decade now and have had nothing but great experiences. I own two of the new PLX's, one osage and one bocote. If you didn't live so far away you could come over and shoot mine.LOL

There are a lot differences between the LAG's and PL longbows. The riser on the PL is 2" shorter. The shelf is cut different in relationship to center. The arrow only contacts the shelf directly above the deepest part of the throat of the grip. The handle is more petite. The limbs have been totaly redesigned and have a carbon lamination. The limbs are milled on a CNC and are made to precise measurements. The new PL's shoot faster and in my experience haven't given up any stability.

Other than that I guess they are still the same old longbow.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

I played around with one of the PLX longbows at the United Bowhunters of Illinois banquet in March of this year. The grip felt great and the limbs seemed to draw nice and smooth. Although I didn't take it all the way back to my 32" draw because it wasn't long enough for that sort of thing. 

It was one of their shorter osage models and apparently was recently finished for a customer of theirs, judging by the name on the lower limb. Some magazine owner guy from Boise, I think. T.J. Conway, Conrail, Con-something...I can't quite think of it right now. Anyway, I figured he wouldn't appreciate me monkey-drawing his brand new bow.


----------



## gorn (Nov 7, 2004)

thanks very much guys! answered most of my questions. 
Dsturgisjr If I was closer I would definately take you up on that offer, but allas I cannot lol. Do most of you guys hunt or compete?


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

I consider myself a bow hunter that also shoots tournaments--although I do shoot a whole lot more at tournaments--lol. I'm not a serious competitor--get lucky and win one now and then--I just shoot for the enjoyment. I don't take myself seriously enough to compete seriously--that takes the fun out of for me. 

I guess that's one reason I notice handshock as much as I do--we shoot a lot of arrows at tournaments. The courses are usually only 24-60 targets, but we shoot a lot at the practice bales, sometimes set up our own targets to shoot at in camp (at shoots that last more than one day), and at some tournaments we are allowed to shoot multiple rounds.

Denny, I understand the construction of the BW longbow has changed; I was referring to the feel, primarily after releasing an arrow. It was only hearsay, not personal experience, but from a few people I trust. I plan to try one out myself the first opportunity I get. Got busy and missed a couple chances this past year. Even the people I talked to that do like theirs, and even bhunter00 here (I don't know him/her), have not made any statements that concur with the current catalog advertisement on them. Honestly, that and the past advertisement about them makes me question the new one before I even shoot it.

Anyhow, that's just my opinion--not like I am an authority. I reckon there are plenty that like them.

Chad


----------



## p8ntballnryan (Apr 5, 2003)

t.j. conrad?! writes alot of traditional articles, books, etc. 


traditional bowhunter being one of them!


----------



## p8ntballnryan (Apr 5, 2003)

> guess that's one reason I notice handshock as much as I do--we shoot a lot of arrows at tournaments


chad i know what you mean....i didn't realize how many bows have it til i got my last one...and even then i put tiny limbsavers on the belly just at the fade outs. Didn't reduce the speed but knocked out the rest of the vibes...

yes i put them on my longbow. and the only bow i've ever shot that didn't have any that was noticeable was a 21century....


proper arrow weight and brace plays a big role....has with me...why i don't shoot carbons anymore less i have no choice!


----------



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)

gorn, I'm pure hunter anymore. Used to enjoy shooting for score, but it doesn't trip my trigger anymore. Still enjoy shooting for blood with my buddies though. Hope to visit Austrailia next year for a stalk on your water buffs.

Jason, You can monkey draw my bows anytime. Nice article and beautiful buck in the latest TBM.

Chad, To be honest I never felt excessive hand shock in the old LAG's. When I think of hand shock I think of Zebra and Pridgeon longbows. They would jingle the loose change in your pockets. I've never shot any bow, longbow or recuve that I didn't feel something after releasing.

The new PL is as fast as the SA and MA recurves. It and a few other longbows that I know of are as fast as anything out there including some internet hyped bows. Speed is great, but hitting what you shoot at is the big key. I think the new longbow is a little sweeter after the shot; at least as sweet as a 1 3/4# can be. That said, I used my old dependable LAG to shoot a beautiful buck in IL last week, my biggest to date.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

Denny,

Thanks. Congrats to your son for the fine article about the deer he took. I really enjoyed the piece, especially after seeing the hunt on DVD. I also liked your rabbit hunting article. You folks either have a lot more rabbits than I, or you shoot better...or both. 

And I'd have to use a block & tackle to draw your bows. What do you draw for small game anyway, 94#?


----------



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)

Jason, I've seen you shoot. We have a bunch of rabbits in some concentrated areas. I shoot what ever bow I'm planning on hunting big game next.

Black Widow has a neat little recurve coming out the first of the year. The handle will be exactly like the PL. I shot the prototypes and I think people are going to enjoy this new model. Seemed to perform better than the old SAG and feels light to carry.


----------



## trad hunter (Nov 26, 2004)

Heres my two cents for what its worth!
I only live about 40 miles from B.W. and I belong to flatrock traditional archery club. Every year we have a two day shoot in may we call the carnival. Every year B.W. brings their bows for people to shoot and see,they also give a couple away. I havent shot their new PLX but Ive shot all their others. I liked their recurves but Im a longbow man. I was amazed at the amount of hand shock there was! I shoot a crow creek td longbow and the B.W. longbows Ive shot dont hold a candle to it. Now I know I probably upset some loyal B.W. fans, but thats just my opinion. They are a well built and good looking bow, and perhaps it could be in the set up or tuning,but They seem to have alot of hand shock! I know if I payed what they want for one I wouldnt be happy!! Again if Ive angered anyone Im sorry,Thats just one mans experence.
As far as hunting or target shooting I enjoy both. Ive been shooting a bow for 20 years now, doesnt seem that long ago, I still remember every bow Ive owned. Ive taken about every animal there is to take here in Mo. Well thanks for letting me take yor time to read this. God bless and good hunting......


----------



## ronbergeron (Nov 27, 2004)

denny, Come on now, them BW boys are killing me (Pockets) I'm still paying for the PLX!!!!! They are a great bow. Smooth and fast. With awesome custormer service. ron


----------



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)

Ron, Do you hear that? It's the new PSR calling your name. LOL


----------



## ronbergeron (Nov 27, 2004)

your killing me!!!!! Lets see: New Bow or divorce hmmmmmmm LOL. Can't wait to try it. Maybe you'll sell me one at K-zoo!! Missed a nice one tonite right under him, 8^( ron


----------

